# Sea salt: Is it better?



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 31, 2011)

I like sea salt and I think it's better, but I have no concrete basis to prove it to anybody beyond stating my opinion. Here are my reasons:

1. Sea salt has additional minerals and salts that give a subtle taste change compared to pure table salt. However I can't quite pin down what it is. It just tastes more complex to me. (Has anybody else noticed any different or more complex taste of sea salt?)

2. Table salt is intentionally made to have uniformly small grains, probably to make it come out of a salt shaker easily. Sea salt is widely available with fine, medium or coarse grains, and is often less expensive sometimes even much less expensive particularly if you buy it in large packages from ethnic markets. (I get mine at Asian markets.) Perhaps table salt comes in fine, medium and coarse but I've never seen it sold other than fine.

3. You often see TV chefs seasoning their dishes by pinching salt out of a dish. If you've ever tried this I think you'll agree that it's much easier than shaking salt out of a container, and much more accurate too since you develop a feel for how much salt is in your fingers and it's very easy to get the amount you want. I usually use coarse salt in my dish for stove top seasoning. The coarse grains make it easier to pinch the desired amount.

4. I like medium sea salt for table seasoning (rather than fine salt) because of its non-uniformity covering the food. When you eat food salted this way you sometimes get little flavor explosions rather than having your food uniformly salty. (Granted, some people want uniform seasoning.)

5. Medium or coarse salt is particularly nice for salting bread tops before baking, like for example making focaccia.

6. I can think of only two reasons why table salt would be any more desirable than fine grain sea salt. Some people who are on certain sodium restricted diets use "lite salt" which is a mixture of potassium- and sodium-chloride so as to get equivalent saltiness but with less sodium. And since table salt is often iodized it provides a source of iodine for people who need that, although IMO we get plenty enough iodine as long as we are eating a healthy diet and a variety of foods.

So what do you think? Table salt or sea salt?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2011)

Kosher salt.  Diamond Crystal.  It's 100% salt with no additives.  This is what you see chefs pinching from a dish on TV.

Sea salts do have subtle added flavors.  That's the attraction.  Those flavors are lost in a pot of cooking food.  Sea salts are best suited as a finishing salt used at the table where those subtle flavors can be appreciated.  

BTW, all salt is sea salt.  It's the impurities in "Sea" salt that provide those subtle flavors.

NOTE:  This discussion is limited to NaCl - sodium chloride.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2011)

In Denmark it is very common to have tiny little salt cellars at every place setting. There is often a teensy little spoon with it. Some people swear by picking up the salt with their fingers. They claim that there is a tiny amount of skin oils that get into the salt and add extra dimension. The salt in the tiny little salt cellars is always coarse salt (well, maybe medium).


----------



## GLC (Dec 31, 2011)

A lot of the taste and feel depends on the method of production. Careful controls can cause different salts to crystalize at different stages and allow the producer to provide purer salts. But the taste is also a function of crystal size. The facility with which they dissolve causes them to be perceived differently. There's no binding specification for what can be called sea salt. Historically, it was frequently evaporated from a salt marsh, which no doubt lends each location's salt a different flavor. Sometime, way too much flavor, and not the good kind. At one time, less desirable, darkly colored salt was for the poor. As you moved up the economic scale, you could afford whiter, and therefore purer and less polluted salt. 

For those interested in the history of foodstuffs, read Salt - A World History, by Mark Kurlansky. I'm pretty well read, and I had some idea of the importance of salt trade and its uses, but I had no idea. In the U.S., we learn in History classes of the triangular trade, sugar-run-slaves. But I had not known of the strategic and tactical place of salt in American affairs at the time and again in the American Civil War. 

I use sea salt for finer crystals and a good deal of the misleadingly named kosher salt.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 31, 2011)

Andy, yes I guess on some level all salt is sea salt, even salt that comes from mines, since AFAIK all salt is residue from either ancient dried up oceans or from fresh sea water then dried. I used "sea salt" in my OP and topic title to indicate salt that is labeled "sea salt" in contrast to the common table salt.

And by no means, please don't restrict discussion to just one kind of salt. I started the discussion because I thought it would be an interesting topic, and because I'll be interested in learning new things. Let's hear about all kinds of salt used in cooking.

TL, interesting story about Denmark. I too scoff that a little skin oil on salt could have any effect on taste.

GLC, I've accepted your recommendation on Kurlansky's book, and have reserved a copy at my public library.

For those of you who like Kosher salt, please tell us why you like it and what you use it for.


----------



## Salvy (Dec 31, 2011)

Kosher salt . Nothing but salt. Sal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2011)

I use Kosher salt for cooking, it has no anti-caking ingredients and I actually use less salt, because the crystal structure is larger than table salt.  I have many "finishing salts" that I use at the table.  Celtic Gray, Himalayan Pink and artisan salts, Maldon Sea Smoked Salt, Alder Smoked Sea Salt, etc.  I love the different flavors and I use my fingers to sprinkle them.

I started this discovery of Salt after reading Kurlansky's book.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use Kosher salt for cooking, it has no anti-caking ingredients



Look at the packaging, at least one (national) brand does list anti-caking agents.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 1, 2012)

I found this interesting website: Sea Salt & Gourmet Salts - Guide. It's a commercial site but the information is good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Look at the packaging, at least one (national) brand does list anti-caking agents.



Not the Diamond Crystal Brand, which is what I buy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like Kosher salt and many varieties of sea salt. Is it better? I don't know, I just know I like it.


----------



## Claire (Jan 1, 2012)

I use kosher salt, not because it tastes better, I really don't feel a big difference in types of salt, only in my wallet.  But I like the larger grains so that I can "pinch" them, and I use less because I control more.  I keep plain old Mortons around for when I need to measure.  Then there is the iodine issue.  My husband remembers when he grew up a lot of people had goiters, so he likes to have some iodized salt.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I found this interesting website: Sea Salt & Gourmet Salts - Guide. It's a commercial site but the information is good.




Commercial site for sure.  I especially liked the 'organic' sea salt.  Using the 'organic' label to capitalize on the trend. 

I wonder if it was free range too.


----------



## slett (Jan 1, 2012)

A friend gave me a bag of Himalayan salt.  Very coarse and has pink bits in it.  VERY salty stuff.  Put some in a grinder and use it occasionally, but I'm not sure what the benefits are over my usual coarse sea salt.


----------



## GB (Jan 1, 2012)

slett said:


> VERY salty stuff.


It is no saltier than any other salt (NaCL).


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

Sea salt for everything exept baking. I find that sea salt has a less salty taste.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 1, 2012)

If by better you mean more healthful,marginally. Table salt, kosher salt, and rock salt for water softeners and melting ice are all 100% Sodium Chloride (NaCl), while sea salt is approximately 98% NaCl and 2% other salt compounds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Commercial site for sure. I especially liked the 'organic' sea salt. Using the 'organic' label to capitalize on the trend.
> 
> I wonder if it was free range too.


 
Organic is the new Oat bran. 

What I would like to know is how long they're going to get away with claiming their salt is organic, considering salt is a mineral, and therefore can not be organic!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> So what do you think? Table salt or sea salt?


I don't find this to be a one or the other question. I prefer Kosher salt for almost everything. But I occasionally use sea salt as a finishing salt - maybe "edible garnish" is a more apt phrase.

I've read Kurlansky's book. He discusses in great detail how unrefined sea salt was used throughout history, mostly because people had no other choices. But he also goes on to say that refined salt, when available, was almost universally preferred. I think that still holds true today, for the most part. Unrefined sea salt has become sort of a foodie fad item in recent years, but I don't see it as a replacement for refined salt.

As far as pinching salt out of a dish, I agree it's easier to get a feel for it this way, and also makes it harder to over-salt food. I have a stove side salt cellar I use for seasoning. I fill mine with Kosher salt.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> In Denmark it is very common to have tiny little salt cellars at every place setting. There is often a teensy little spoon with it. Some people swear by picking up the salt with their fingers. They claim that there is a tiny amount of skin oils that get into the salt and add extra dimension. The salt in the tiny little salt cellars is always coarse salt (well, maybe medium).



That's very interesting to hear about pinching salt with your fingers. I like the idea of having ones own individual salt cellar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fabiabi said:


> That's very interesting to hear about pinching salt with your fingers. I like the idea of having ones own individual salt cellar.


 I have several salt cellars that were passed down. I like them--they are fun to put on the table. My favorite is a little Norwegian ship. It is pewter, so I am not sure about using it, but it sure is cute.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not the Diamond Crystal Brand, which is what I buy.



Newp.. not that one.  I think it mighta been Morton.


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

I have hypothyroidism and am on medicine for it. About two years ago I started to use sea salt because it has natural iodine and other minerals. I don't like the refined table salt that has iodine added It has a metal taste to me. All I know is that since I have been using sea salt, my medicine for my thyroid has been cut in half. And I prefer the taste of it. I keep a salt cellar of course beside the stove for cooking and another salt cellar of the fine for table use. I have noticed the biggest difference in using sea salt in cooking pasta. I add it to the water and when I test it, it has a clean taste and I don't need to add any when I have the finished product at the table. I even use the fine for baking. It really helps chocolate bloom.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2012)

When I first heard of sea salt and started using it in the early '70s, it was very grey. I had some concern that it was that colour from oil spills. 0_o


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I have several salt cellars that were passed down. I like them--they are fun to put on the table. My favorite is a little Norwegian ship. It is pewter, so I am not sure about using it, but it sure is cute.


Speaking of salt cellars, I saw these on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Very cool and would look nice on the table for get togethers. I don't have $50 of disposable income at the moment, but might pick them up somewhere down the road.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Speaking of salt cellars, I saw these on Amazon...
> 
> Amazon.com: Colorful mini ceramic salt cellars, set of 6 assorted colors, French: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Very cool and would look nice on the table for get togethers. I don't have $50 of disposable income at the moment, but might pick them up somewhere down the road.



Oh, they are cute. And, they have the teeny, weenie, little spoons.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2012)

On the subject of salt, you guys might find this weird, but our college-age daughter only recently learned how to use salt and pepper shakers. Absolutely true. Some of her friends probably think she was raised in a cave, but we've never owned a set of them. Not a one. I have a pepper grinder and wooden salt cellar with spoon that I always put out on the table for people to use (they don't even match).

So it struck me as funny one day when we were at a restaurant and I saw our kid pick up a salt shaker and sort of wave it upside down over her food like a Harry Potter wand. I tried not to laugh, and then showed her how to use it the right way. Sometimes we just take these things for granted I guess.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not the Diamond Crystal Brand, which is what I buy.



Why do you use that instead of ordinary table salt?



Steve Kroll said:


> I've read Kurlansky's book. He discusses in  great detail how unrefined sea salt was used throughout history, mostly  because people had no other choices. But he also goes on to say that  refined salt, when available, was almost universally preferred. I think  that still holds true today, for the most part. Unrefined sea salt has  become sort of a foodie fad item in recent years, but I don't see it as a  replacement for refined salt.



I think most people just reach for the Morton's and never give it another thought.


----------



## Claire (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve, I can particularly relate to your daughter's dillemna.  I put a pepper mill and salt cellars, spoons with kosher large crystal salt when I set the table (I'm using that loosely, my husband actually sets the table).  We don't have kids, but some of our newer friends and younger children keep looking around for the salt and pepper shakers!


----------



## Addie (Jan 1, 2012)

I prefer salt cellars that will absorb any moisture and have an attached cover. Wooden and unglazed white clay ones are the best for this purpose. If the clay ones are glazed, it blocks the absorption of moisture.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Newp.. not that one.  I think it mighta been Morton.



I think the difference in price was ~$1 between Morton and Diamond.  The inclusion of anti-caking made me and spend the extra $1 and get the Diamond.


----------



## danbuter (Jan 3, 2012)

I use Kosher salt. Tastes great. I do wonder if I'm cheating myself out of needed iodine, though. I am not sure what other foods would actually contain it.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 3, 2012)

danbuter said:


> I use Kosher salt. Tastes great. I do wonder if I'm cheating myself out of needed iodine, though. I am not sure what other foods would actually contain it.



If you eat even a moderate amount of processed food you're good to go.

Diamond kosher salt is what I use 90% of the time.

I finish with sea salt (i have a bunch of kinds) and bake with mortons round box salt because it dissolves better 

Sea salt is just as salty as any other salt.  And like Andy and others said it's mineral properties are lost when it's used with any strong taste.  Using spendy sea salt regularly seems like a huge waste to me.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 3, 2012)

Salt is Salt


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 3, 2012)

danbuter said:


> I use Kosher salt. Tastes great. I do wonder if I'm cheating myself out of needed iodine, though. I am not sure what other foods would actually contain it.



Tastes great compared to what? Better than table salt? Or if not that then what?



jennyema said:


> Using spendy sea salt regularly seems like a huge waste to me.


My sea salt purchased at Asian markets costs less per unit weight than a pound of Morton's at the local supermarket. Probably less than the store's generic brand although I'd have to verify that.



salt and pepper said:


> Salt is Salt



Well there's the topic right there. Is sea salt all in my mind or does it have a different taste?

I do think I've got a point about fine vs. medium vs. coarse, but not sure there's any evidence at all that sea salt or any other salt tastes better, or tastes different, although perhaps the latter is somewhat agreed upon. By some.


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Tastes great compared to what? Better than table salt? Or if not that then what?
> 
> 
> My sea salt purchased at Asian markets costs less per unit weight than a pound of Morton's at the local supermarket. Probably less than the store's generic brand although I'd have to verify that.
> ...


 
Regular table salt leaves a metalic taste in my mouth. I only use it in baking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 4, 2012)

I pay the same per pound for table salt as I do for sea salt. I like Kosher salt, sea salt (coarse, medium, fine, plus about 10 "special" sea salts), and rarely use regular table salt. (Oops--the special ones are more expensive, but the supermarket where I shop sells sea salt for the same price as table salt).


----------



## danbuter (Jan 4, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Tastes great compared to what? Better than table salt? Or if not that then what?
> 
> 
> My sea salt purchased at Asian markets costs less per unit weight than a pound of Morton's at the local supermarket. Probably less than the store's generic brand although I'd have to verify that.



I think kosher is better than table salt, especially the iodized version. 

Asian market? What's that? Oh yeah, you live in LA. Good luck finding one away from the coast and not in a city.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 4, 2012)

Kosher salt is better than table salt in what way?

Yeah, I know about the Asian markets being a relatively local thing, although better supermarkets, Whole Foods Market and Trader Joe's Market are carrying a lot more international ingredients these days.

Not in a city? Not gonna happen. If you don't live in a big city or can't drive to one then you'll probably have to order Asian ingredients online or go without.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2012)

There is just no way to quantify a preference, I like kosher salt better, it tastes better, I like cooking with it better than table salt...why?...my tastebuds like it better.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess some people can't (won't?) taste the differences between them but I most certainly can. I love it ~ it makes my taste buds happy since there's so much more going on than just a salt taste. 

I use kosher to cook with and save my sea salts for adding that extra little something-something right at serving time.


----------



## GB (Jan 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Kosher salt is better than table salt in what way?


Well that depends on what you are using it for. What makes kosher salt kosher salt is the shape and size of the grains. The salt sticks to food and does not disolve as fast as table salt. For popcorn kosher salt is a bad choice as the crystals are too big. For seasoning a steak kosher is great because the salt sticks to the meat and does not disolve too fast.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2012)

I use Kosher salt exclusively and I was a bit concerned about the lack of iodine in my diet.  Sea salt contains just a minimal amount of natural iodine.  Processed foods rarely contain iodized salt as it can alter the flavor and color of food during processing.
I discovered that my daily multiple vitamin and mineral tablet contains 100% of the daily requirement for iodine.  Problem solved.


----------

